# Tempestade Tropical CINDY  (Atlântico 2011 #AL03)



## adiabático (21 Jul 2011 às 00:16)

Conforme já previa o NHC durante o dia de ontem, formou-se a NE da Bermuda a tempestade tropical Cindy, que se prevê que não venha a conhecer grande desenvolvimento já que se dirige para noroeste ao encontro de águas mais frias. O trajecto previsto leva a Cindy a passar bastante longe dos Açores.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2011 às 00:24)

Formou-se hoje no Atlântico a tempestade tropical CINDY, mas não parece ser um sistema com um futuro promissor, visto que o deslocamento previsto para a CINDY vai leva-la para Nordeste rumo a águas mais frias


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2011 às 22:42)

Nada mau o aspecto dado já estar a uma latitude elevada, equivalente a Viana do Castelo. Mas vai-se deteriorando como seria de esperar.


----------

